# Canik TP9SA...how can they sell it at that price??



## goldenXD (Dec 7, 2011)

I love the look and all the positive You Tube reviews on the Canik TP9SA. However, I remain highly suspicious of this pistol and its build quality and LONG TERM reliability. How on earth can Century Arms be selling this pistol for just $349.00?? There MUST be some cost cutting going on somewhere in this pistol that all the reviews are missing. All the reviews rave that the quality is on par with Glock, Walther, PPQ, Smith, etc. But how can that be if all the comparables are selling for practically DOULBE the price?

I don't get it and it doesn't make an sense to me.

Any thoughts??


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

The cost cutting is because it's manufactured in Turkey(cheap labor) and some other established polymer wonders are over priced. It's relatively new to a flooded market of established polymer wonders.

I don't believe the Canik is substandard in material/workmanship/reliability/durability compared to any other current polymer wonders. It's been torture and reliability tested for the Turkish military and evidently passed.

That's my take, so I guess only time will tell.


----------



## Stengun (Jun 27, 2013)

Howdy,



denner said:


> The cost cutting is because it's manufactured in Turkey(cheap labor) and some other established polymer wonders are over priced. It's relatively new to a flooded market of established polymer wonders.
> 
> I don't believe the Canik is substandard in material/workmanship/reliability/durability compared to any other current polymer wonders. It's been torture and reliability tested for the Turkish military and evidently passed.
> 
> That's my take, so I guess only time will tell.


+1.

Plus since it's made in Turkey they have a labor force that's one step above slave labor. They also do not have to worry about OSHA, EPA, FMLA, workers' comp, Dept of Labor, workers' benefits ( minimum wage, vacation, sick days, 40 hour work week, weekends off, overtime pay, holidays or holiday pay, etc. you know........ all the things that were brought to you by Organized Labor ).

Just think how much cheaper your employer could sale his goods and/or services for "IF" he didn't have to worry about any of the above.

Got a 55 gallon of toxic waste? Just pour it down the storm drain.

Need more production? Work your employees 10 hours a day 7 days a week without paying overtime. First person complains gets fired. ( Oh, yeah..... There isn't any such thing as unemployment or workers' rights.)

HTH

Paul


----------



## SigmaBoy (Mar 18, 2012)

Another question that should come to mind is how is the parts availability? Repairs?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

SigmaBoy said:


> Another question that should come to mind is how is the parts availability? Repairs?


The pistol has a limited lifetime warranty from Century Arms. I would assume they have availability of parts. After market parts I would assume to be small if any for now...


----------



## DLYskes1976 (Sep 15, 2015)

I bought the Canik TP9v2 , after looking at such guns like the M&P series, glocks, taurus, and after looking at all the video's i was sold on the TP9v2.... and since then i've put atleast 1000 rounds thru the gun, without any issue... and i've run all different kinds of ammo thru the gun too, winchester, remington, Tulammo ( brass and steel ) blazzer, aguila... without any issue...


----------



## nrd515525 (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a TP9V2 coming. I played around with it at a friend's house, and couldn't pass it up. It's the second Turkish Gun I've bought in a row, the other being the awesome SAR K2 45. 14+1 rounds of .45 ACP is hard to beat.


----------

